# National management co



## Flandscape (Jan 29, 2017)

Has anyone here had any experience in dealings with GDI Omni in MI?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

If they are looking for services this time of the year i would be a little suspicious


----------



## Flandscape (Jan 29, 2017)

iceyman said:


> If they are looking for services this time of the year i would be a little suspicious


They're not, we have a contract for one their accounts, just wondering if another contractor has dealt w them in past/present


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Flandscape said:


> They're not, we have a contract for one their accounts, just wondering if another contractor has dealt w them in past/present


So you havent paid and you're wondering if any else has


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Flandscape said:


> They're not, we have a contract for one their accounts, just wondering if another contractor has dealt w them in past/present


Are they out of Philadelphia? Did u get paid?


----------

